# Hyperbola Gnu Linux  changing to Bsd



## Zhsk (Dec 25, 2019)

Hyperbola anuncia que su Kernel y el espacio de usuario migrará a BSD
					

Nota del equipo de Hyperbola:"Debido a que el kernel de Linux está avanzando rápidamente por un camino inestable, estamos planeando implementar un sistema operativo completamente nuevo derivado de varias implementaciones BSD.Esta no fue una decisión fácil de tomar, pero deseamos usar nue




					maslinux.es


----------



## Zhsk (Dec 25, 2019)

Hyperbola - News: Announcing HyperbolaBSD Roadmap
					






					www.hyperbola.info


----------



## eax.qbyte (Dec 28, 2019)

Amazing. Seems like they have found  OpenBSD kernel more flexible than linux.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 28, 2019)

You win some and you lose some.


----------



## abishai (Dec 28, 2019)

> *This will not be a "distro"*, but a hard fork of the OpenBSD kernel and userspace including new code written under GPLv3 and LGPLv3 to replace GPL-incompatible parts and non-free ones.


Looks like Stallman fanboys. And according to popularity of this distro - without any community. I bet this is vaporware with a trolling in mind.


----------



## Crivens (Dec 28, 2019)

Trolls or clueless? Adding GPL code and wanting others to take from them?


----------



## cynwulf (Dec 29, 2019)

Crivens said:


> Trolls or clueless? Adding GPL code and wanting others to take from them?


It's embarrassing stuff: https://forums.hyperbola.info/viewtopic.php?id=315

Stallmanist bollocks and "forking" and renaming stuff in camel case...


----------



## CraigHB (Dec 29, 2019)

Zhsk said:


> Hyperbola - News: Announcing HyperbolaBSD Roadmap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They make it sound like Linux is really going downhill.  But then what's the point of making a GPL'd BSD distro.  It's more restrictive than the FreeBSD license.  Why not use a BSD distro already out there with a more liberal license.  I don't see the draw.


----------



## Crivens (Dec 29, 2019)

CraigHB said:


> I don't see the draw.


NIH syndrome?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 29, 2019)

Over the last few months, I've sensed a movement in the Force and notice more and more talk about FreeBSD and BSDs in general among the general technical population.


----------



## kpedersen (Dec 29, 2019)

Crivens said:


> NIH syndrome?


Heh, I am a big fan of the NIH "solution" and in my opinion the OpenBSD guys have perfected it (and consistently do fantastic work).
However in this case from the Hyperbola project, it is just weird...
Do they not read their own roadmap? Possibly if they assigned hours to each task they would quickly realise that they might not have enough justification :/

<troll>
Perhaps as a Linux distro, it should just stick to what they do best; changing the default background wallpaper.
</troll>


----------



## Birdy (Dec 29, 2019)

drhowarddrfine said:


> I've sensed a movement in the Force and notice more and more talk about FreeBSD and BSDs in general among the general technical population.


Knock knock, who is it?
Torvalds, Stallman, Poettering?


----------



## Zhsk (Dec 29, 2019)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Over the last few months, I've sensed a movement in the Force and notice more and more talk about FreeBSD and BSDs in general among the general technical population.


Since  the Kernel Protection Meltdown and Spectre a Gnu Linux 5 is a too slow and removing the protection patches is dangerous.


----------



## CraigHB (Dec 31, 2019)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Over the last few months, I've sensed a movement in the Force and notice more and more talk about FreeBSD and BSDs in general among the general technical population.



Not surprising.  I ended up using FreeBSD myself because I don't like where the GNU stuff is going, that is becoming more commercialized.  I think more and more people may be looking for something less motivated by corporate interests.  That being the case it makes even less sense to develop a GPL'd BSD.


----------

